

Ask HN: Whats the best API/Library documentation you've ever seen? - apawloski


======
jfaucett
I think Ruby has some pretty nice documentation. at ruby-doc.org I love being
able to toggle source view for functions and stuff to see how its implemented.
I know this is probably violating some "best practice" of don't show
implementation, but honestly, seeing an implementation makes it a lot easier
to understand what a function does than just having your params and their
types listed out...

------
nantes
Two of my favorites:

\- Django (perhaps with the exception of class-based views, which are getting
better) - <https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/>

\- Stripe - <https://stripe.com/docs>

~~~
sankethkatta
I second Stripe. When logged in, they even place your api key into the
reference examples, so that you can copy paste working code.

------
kgutteridge
Massively impressed with Parses documentation <https://parse.com/docs/>

------
debacle
YUI, before the recent version, had some pretty serious documentation and the
depth of their examples was spectacular.

